# Laparoscopy Scars



## KimB1980

Hi

I'm 20weeks pregnant and getting a fair bump now. I'm not too worried about stretch marks but after infertility investigative operations I have been left with scars on my belly. They look like the 4 points of a compass and the main ones look like they're coming out of my belly button.
I was just wondering if anyone had had a laparoscopy and if your scars stretched.
Rather random I know but I've been pondering it for a while!

Thanks


----------



## bob2331

Hey,

I had a Laparoscopy and they opened me up for these same reasons, i have 4 scars on my stomach and a large one just like a c section scar and so far, they havent stretched. I am abou a week behind you with twins so have got a large bump going on.

Hope that helps xx


----------



## babybel

I have four lap scars too and am 35 weeks, one of scars has just started to itch and feel a bit stretched now but is fine once moisterised. Funny I noticed this threadas literally said to OH five minutes ago about it x


----------



## KimB1980

Thanks for the info - just needed peace of mind really.
Hope you're having happy and healthy pregnancies.
x


----------



## IvyBaby

I had mine done about 1.5 years ago and there is a faint line in my belly button but the other two have disappeared completely. I didn't have any problem with them at all.


----------



## FierceAngel

I have thesescars too and a section like scar.. i carried luisa to 39 weeks and was huge by the end and none of my scars stretched :)

they did itch though and my section like scar had faded wen i fellpregnant it was 3 years old.. it went bright red during pregnancy consultant told me it wasdue to incresed blood supply and it would fade after the birth- which it did 

xx


----------



## andbabymakes3

I have lap scars and a huge one from a myomectomy (belly button down, about 6 inches long) - they all got quite red and itchy when I was nearing full term, but have gone back to normal size/colour now (although I did use bio-oil on them for the month after I had Holly, don't know if that helped at all).


----------



## Nessicle

Just saw this post while searching. I'm ttc and currently in the 1ww now! I have had two laps; one 5 years ago and one 3 years ago. The first one burst open after infection but closed back up and is a bigger scar than the most recent one and it kinda 'dips' down when I press in. Hoping this wont cause me any problems when I get a bump!

Thank you for asking the quesiton though!


----------



## IvyBaby

Oh and I have a big old scar from an operation I had as a child, it is often being mistaken for a C-section scar. That one also did not cause any trouble apart from being a bit itchy at times.


----------



## bob2331

babybel said:


> I have four lap scars too and am 35 weeks, one of scars has just started to itch and feel a bit stretched now but is fine once moisterised. Funny I noticed this threadas literally said to OH five minutes ago about it x

I am so glad you posted this, my bigger scar has just started to itch like crazy, thought i was going mad :thumbup:


----------



## Rach27

I had my lap 18 months ago and the scars are fine. I use Bio Oil for stretch marks so I reckon that may have helped.


----------



## Bec L

I didn't have a problem with my lap scar in my last pregnancy but it did become raised, as it has done this time.


----------



## Jellyt

I don't have any discomfort from my laperoscopy scars but they have stretched. My belly button area is such a mess! I don't know if that's because I was really skinny before I was pregnant so everything's stretched a lot or because I only had my laperoscopy a few months before I got my bfp! My tattoos on my stomach look fine though, just bigger!


----------



## Karlielkc

my lap scars are from 2007 and are very raised, as doc decided to use horse stitches not others silly man! But really itching right now, an tbh rather sore! x


----------



## Torz

My lap scars dont itch or anything but i can see how far down my bellybutton they went, which is quite far! I kinda forgot about these & I had to go hunting for the one on my pubic line.


----------



## kaz87

Iv come over from TTC and saw this thread.

I have a lapo done Nov 2008, I have a large scar going verticaly round my belly button (as I had to be opened up as they peacred my stomach), 2 dots below my belly button and a dot higher up.

Im glad I read this post as I was worried it may stretch when pregnat, so happy now!!


----------



## KimB1980

Thanks for all the comments.

I managed to scratch my bellybutton last night right next to one of the scars so a little tender at the moment.
We had a consultant appointment today (considered high risk because of the IVF) and he didn't think they would be a problem.
When I've been itchy I've just slathered on the E45 so my belly is really soft!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi..i had my lap & dye on 3rd feb and got my BFP on 20th feb :) i was asking my dh this question just the other day! im worried the scars will stretch! i have 1 just on the out side of my belly button & 1 low down by pubic bone. the stitches have only just come out but the scars are still red but healing well. fingers crossed they dont stretch! xx


----------

